# Sibelius screen adjusting/jumping going crazy



## kimarnesen (Apr 4, 2018)

The way Sibelius is acting now is driving me crazy and slowing down the workflow 500%. The problem is that the screen keeps adjusting, or almost shaking. So when I use the mouse to click on a note, the screen has already jumped to the right or left so quickly that I sometimes try for 30 seconds to highlight one note.

The same with the menus. I can hit on one menu and before it's hit, Sibelius have jumped to another menu. 

It's almost impossible to do any work, and I wonder if anyone has heard about this issue. I've searched a little bit online but couldn't find anything. The problem began when I got an iMac 27".


----------



## Sears Poncho (Apr 6, 2018)

Try going to Preferences/Score Position. Experiment with checking/unchecking some of the boxes.


----------



## kimarnesen (Apr 8, 2018)

Sears Poncho said:


> Try going to Preferences/Score Position. Experiment with checking/unchecking some of the boxes.



Not helping I'm afraid.


----------

